# Suche PC Games Extended Magazin 01/2012 mit DVDs



## Palinai (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, ich suche die Extended Ausgabe des PC Games Magazins:

PC Games Extended Ausgabe 01/2012

(Das Foto zeigt leider nur die normale und nicht die extended Ausgabe!)
Ich zahle gerne einen wirklich guten Preis für dieses Heft!
Bitte melden, ich würde mich sehr freuen!
LG Palinai


----------



## Palinai (20. Dezember 2017)

Hat denn niemand noch einen Tipp, wo ich suchen könnte?
LG und frohe Weihnachten...
Palinai


----------



## xdave78 (21. Dezember 2017)

Weiss nicht...vielleicht in nem größeren Marktplatzforum? Hier kommt doch kaum noch jemand vorbei im vgl.zB zu HardwareLuxx.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2017)

Bei Ebay mal suchen?


----------



## Loosa (21. Dezember 2017)

Palinai schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche die Extended Ausgabe des PC Games Magazins:
> 
> PC Games Extended Ausgabe 01/2012



Frag doch mal bei Computec. Die haben viele alte Hefte im Archiv, die sie auf Anfrage gerne verkaufen. Kommt natürlich auf die Verfügbarkeit an.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Aboservice die richtige Adresse ist. Du kannst unseren Leserbriefonkel RR per Private Message fragen. Der kann bei der Frage sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Palinai (22. Dezember 2017)

Ihr Lieben, herzlichen Dank, für eure Hilfe. Bei den online Markt-Plattformen suche ich schon fast 2 Jahre ohne Erfolg und auch computec hatte ich schon einmal angeschrieben, wurde aber auf den Shop verwiesen. Dafür ist die Ausgabe aber leider viel zu alt.
Jetzt versuche ich es einmal mit RR, vielleicht kann der noch helfen.
Dankeschön, für den Tipp und frohe Weihnachten...


----------



## Palinai (26. Dezember 2017)

Bin leider immer noch auf der Suche nach dem Heft.
Hat denn jemand das Heft und kann mir mal die Zusatzposter/-sachen zum Spiel "Drakensang" fotografieren?
LG und alle Liebe für 2018...
Palinai


----------



## Palinai (16. März 2018)

Bin leider immer noch auf der mittlerweile verzweifelten Suche nach dem Heft.
Hat denn wirklich niemand das Heft und kann mir zumindest mal die Zusatzposter/-sachen zum Spiel "Drakensang" fotografieren?
LG und alle Liebe 
Palinai


----------

